# Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm



## koqrex (23. Oktober 2019)

*Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin mir zur Zeit meinen neuen Gaming Pc am zusammen stellen und habe bisher schon super viele hilfreiche Beitrage zu meinen erstellten Threads von euch bekommen. Danke dafür.

Mein nächstes Anliegen dreht sich um die CPU WaKü. Vorab, ich habe noch nie ein eigenes WaKü System gebaut !

Ich hatte mich erst für das AIO System von Fractal Design mit 360mm Fractal Design Celsius S36 BKO Blackout ab €'*'122,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland entschieden, da dieses in einem PCGH VideoTest sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Jetzt stört mich lediglich der verbaute Radiator aus Alluminium und ich ziehe in erwägung, doch auch RGB o.ä. zu setzen.

Da ist mir dann natürlich wegen der Kupfer Radiatoren die Alphacool Eisbär 360 Alphacool Eisbaer 360 ab €'*'143,37 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder sogar der Alphacool Eisturm Gaming Cooper Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm Komplettset ab €'*'171,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland in den Sinn gekommen.

Da ich in erwägung ziehe RGB beleuchtete Lüfter zu nehmen an dieser stelle die Frage. Kann ich, bzw. lohnt es sich die gleichen oder ähnlichen Elemente aus der Alphacool kompakt Reihe zu holen und dazu dann individuelle Lüfter ? Ich hatte das mal grob überschlagen mit dem Sortiment der Alphacool Eisturm Gaming Cooper ...


    Radiator:NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360 mm
    CPU: Eisblock XPX
    AGB: Eisstation
    Pumpe:  Alphacool Laing DDC 310
    LÃ¼fter:    -

    Zubehör  
    8x Eiszapfen 13/10mm gerade   
    1x HF Schnellverschluss G1/4   
    1000 ml Cape Kelvin Catcher  
    3 m Schlauch PVC 13/10mm clear   
    1x Befüllungshilfe - Trichter
    1x ATX-Überbrückungsstecker
    1x Y-Kabel 4-Pin PWM
    1x Montageanleitung

... und komme da meines erachtens auf weit mehr als die 171€, die die Eisturm Gaming Cooper im Koplettpaket zZ. kostet.
Für die Eisbär 360 habe ich dies noch nicht überschlagen bzw. die einzelteile nachgeschlagen, da ich an dieser stelle dann doch gerne eine Alphacool Eisblock XPX nehmen würde und dann auch gleich eine eigenes WaKü Sytsem zusammenstellen könnte.

Ab hier hören dann aber auch meine Kenntnisse ganz auf und bevor ich mich hier verrenne, wollte ich euch um Hilfe bitten. Was sollte ich für Komponenten nehmen oder doch bei einem Einsteiger AIO Modell bleiben ? Brauche ich wirklich einen Kupfer Radiator ? 

Nochmal zusammengefasst was ich an System habe und was ich an WaKü verbauen möchte:

Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic Midi Tower 
be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
Gigabyte Aorus Ultra 390z
Gainward Phantom RTX 2080
Intel Core I9-9900k
1TB Transcend PCIe SSD m2
256GB Transcend PCIe SSD m2

WaKü soll einen 360mm Radiator mit 3x 120mm Lüftern haben, um den nach hinten versetzten Teil im Lian Li PC-011 Gehäuse zu nutzen. https://www.overclockers.co.uk/media/image/thumbnail/CA76VLL_188773_800x800.jpg
Alternative Idee wäre, eine 240er WaKü AIO zu nehmen und diese nach oben im Gehäuse zu setzen und nach hinten raus normale RGB Lüfter zu bauen. (Soll ja auch nach was ausschauen) https://c.76.my/Malaysia/lian-li-pc...asing-black-cgionline-1805-17-CGIOnline@9.jpg

Ich würde am liebsten im Preisrahmen von 200€ bleiben !
Was meint ihr, wie mache ich das am besten ?!


----------



## sinchilla (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ich kann dir die Corsair h115i pro empfehlen, schön bunt, gibt's auch als 360er( h150i~160€) und vor allem flüsterleise. Ich nutze sie selbst.

Wenn's wirklich bunt sein soll um die letzten Extraframes zu ergattern kannst auch die RGB-Platinum nehmen ( bunte Lüfter, aber lauter als die unbeleuchteten). Ich mag es leise, daher hab ich mich für die unbeleuchtete entschieden.

Bezüglich der Aluminiumradiatorproblematik mach ich mir keine Sorgen, das Ding hat 5Jahre Garantie, die Zusätze gegen Korrosion sind mittlerweile sehr gut, etwaige Langzeittests bei bekannten Videoportalen bestätigen dies.


----------



## koqrex (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ja, die Corsair h115i hatte ich auch mal in Überlegung, aber mich dann richtung der Fractal Design 360 orientiert, da ich diese aufgrund des Kabelmanagements und der Leistung besser fand.

Ebenfals interessant finde ich die Thermalright Turbo Right 360. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ? 

Aber mich interessieren im Moment mehr die Alphacool Komplettsets, wie z.B. 

Eisturm Blizzard Alphacool Eissturm Blizzard Copper 45 2x120mm Komplettset ab €' '163,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Eisturm hurricane Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm Komplettset ab €' '157,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sinchilla (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Wie wichtig ist dir denn die Lautstärke? Die Lüfter der thermal right gehen auf 44dB, das echt laut.

Die Komplettsets von Alpha Cool hatte ich auch erst in der engeren Auswahl, aufgrund dem Kupferradiator sowie dem modularen Aufbau. 

Hab mich dann aber für ein wartungsfreies und leises System entschieden.

Edit: hier stand Mist


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Eindeutig das Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm Komplettset ab €' '170,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland für 170€.

Dünner Kupferradiator mit hohem Finnenabstand für eine gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen, ratterfreie BeQuiet PWM Lüfter mit einer Minimaldrehzahl von 500 U/min und eine bewährte/leise/leistungsstarke Laing DDC.

Würde hier aber auf einen anderen Schlauch (2m Mayhems Ultra Clear) zwecks Weichmacher und unproblematische Kühlflüssigkeit (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra oder destilliertes Wasser für 50 Cent/Liter aus dem Baumarkt oderTanke) setzen.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Die Sets haben durchaus ihre Vorteile gegenüber den AIOs, man muss aber anderen Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit nehmen. Dann ist man schon bei 185€, dazu noch Versand. Für das Geld kann man sich schon was zusammenstellen, was (optisch) eher zusagt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Aluminiumradiatorproblematik mach ich mir keine Sorgen, das Ding hat 5Jahre Garantie, die Zusätze gegen Korrosion sind mittlerweile sehr gut, etwaige Langzeittests bei bekannten Videoportalen bestätigen dies.


Eine Garantieleistung bezieht sich nie auf Verschleiß und das ist nicht nur bei Corsair der Fall. Die Garantie bezieht sich nur auf die Materialien und elektrisch verbaute Bauteile.

Das ganze kann am auch hier nachlesen:



> *Kühlprodukte*
> 
> Produkte der Hydro Series: 5 Jahre Garantie
> Kernprodukte der Hydro X Series (Wasserkühler, Pumpen, Radiatoren): beschränkte Garantie von 3 Jahren
> ...


Quelle: Garantie von Corsair – Corsair

Korrosionsschutz schützt das System, aber wenn Alu mit verbaut ist kann es die Korrosion nur raus zögern, aber nicht gänzlich verhindern. Bitte zeige uns mal diese Video Portale mit Langzeit Tests, würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.
Hier mal ein Thema wie es aussehen kann: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

@koqrex
Eine AIO ist natürlich günstiger aber hält halt nicht ein Leben lang.
Die Lebenserwartung ist meist um die 5-7 Jahre und in dieser Zeit nimmt die Kühlleistung ständig ab, da sich der Kühler mit der Zeit zusetzt und auch Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet. Manche AIOs können nachgefüllt werden. Aber an der Korrosion im Kühler kannst nicht viel machen.

Deine eigene Zusammenstellung ist vom Grundprinzip schon ganz gut.
Ich hätte da nur zwei Ansätze... 1. bessere Kühlflüssigkeit und 2. Schlauch mit wenig oder kein Weichmacher verwenden.
Das Set was hier vorgestellt wurde ist auch gut und vom Preis ganz ok. Aber auch hier sollte der Schlauch nicht verwendet werden.

Habe dir mal was zusammen gestellt.
Das ganze kannst noch nach belieben verändern und anpassen.
Link: Warenkorb | Caseking

Der Schlauch hat wenig Weichmacher und kann daher wenn es durchsichtig sein soll gut verwendet werden. Ich habe es seit fast 3 Jahren verbaut und bei mir hatte sich nach zwei Jahren zumindest nichts im Kühler abgesetzt.
Ansonsten ohne Weichmacher diesen hier:  EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
Du findest auch hier Schläuche ohne Weichmacher und auch das Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"/Schläuche

In diesem Shop auch wegen Anschlüsse und Winkel-Adapter schauen.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat..."Anschlüsse / Schläuche"/"Anschlüsse Zubehör"
bzw: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...tercooleK/Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"

Dann musst du dir überlegen ob du ein 16/10er oder 13/10 Schlauch haben möchtest. Habe mal 13/10er im Warenkorb mit dabei. Ich nutze aber 16/10er, da er etwas dicker ist und nicht so leicht abknickt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Double Protect Ultra Kühlflüssigkeit ist gut und wird auch oft empfohlen.
Gibt es auch in andere Farben falls erwünscht.

Eine Pumpe sollte gut entkoppel daher ist dieses "Shoggy Sandwich" mit dabei.
Lüfter müsstest du selbst auswählen. 
Gute günstige die auch hier oft gerne empfohlen werden: Arctic P12 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 120mm


----------



## Tankynator (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool EisbÃ¤r/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einer ähnlichen Frage, allerdings nur auf Alphacool Eisbaer vs Alphacool Set vs komplett Custom ohne wirklich andere AiOs in Betracht zu ziehen.

Entschieden habe ich mich für die Eisbaer, da zu viele Sachen aus dem Set hätten ausgetauscht werden müssen:
- AGB (wollte halt ne Röhre)
- Pumpe (war identisch zu der in der Eisbaer verbauten und hätte eh nicht in eine Röhre gepasst)
- Schläuche (siehe IICARUS Post, als Anfänger kommen mir 16/10 sicherer vor)
- Fittinge (wegen den Schläuchen)
- Erweiterbarkeit auf Custom ist immer noch gegeben (wohl DAS Merkmal der Eisbaer gegenüber anderen AiOs)
- und die Grafikkarte erst später upgegraded und in den Kreislauf integriert werden soll

Hier scheinen die Prioritäten aber etwas anders zu liegen:

Lüfter: Da hier RGB genutzt werden soll, würde ich hier zu Custom tendieren alleine damit man nicht doppelt Lüfter kauft. Oder halt ne AiO die gleich solche dabei hat, dann kommt aber die Alu/Korrosion-Thematik auf.

Kühlblock: Wenn dir die Eisbaer dort optisch nicht zusagt (groß, blaue LED Schrift) dann gilt hier das gleiche wie bei den Lüftern. 

Pumpe: Keine Prio, aber hier sind die Pumpen in den Alphacool Komplettsets schon besser als das Pendant mit dem ich mich beschäftigt habe.

Der Preisvorteil der Sets ist in dem Moment vorbei wenn man anfängt, Sachen auszutauschen. Dann kann man gleich selbst was zusammenstellen. Die Frage nach der Schlauchdicke ist hier schon ein KO Kriterium.

Ein Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Soll die Grafikkarte mittelfristig mit in den Loop? In meinen Augen macht es mehr Sinn, die 2080er mit in einen größeren Loop zu nehmen und möglichst direkt eine Wakü-Grafikkarte zu nehmen im Vergleich zu den anderen. Dann brauchts mehr Radiatorfläche... und die meisten AiOs fliegen wegen fehlender Erweiterbarkeit raus.


----------



## koqrex (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



Tankynator schrieb:


> Lüfter: Da hier RGB genutzt werden soll, würde ich hier zu Custom tendieren alleine damit man nicht doppelt Lüfter kauft.


Nein es muss nicht unbedingt RGB sein. Es wäre ein nettes Extra fürs Auge gewesen im Rahmen einer Costum WaKü.



Tankynator schrieb:


> Kühlblock: Wenn dir die Eisbaer dort optisch nicht zusagt (groß, blaue LED Schrift) dann gilt hier das gleiche wie bei den Lüftern.



Optisch muss es nicht unbedingt hervorstechen. Die überlegung war ja eigentlich erstmal nur, die Lüfter zu tauschen gegen RGB/LED Lüfter. Das ganze hat sich ja dann in Kombination mit einer AIO als unvorteilhaft erwiesen, da ich unterm strich teurer weg komme. An der stelle meinte ich ja dann, dass es sicherlich sinnvoller wäre eine Costume WaKü zu nehmen.



Tankynator schrieb:


> Ein Frage hätte ich aber noch:
> Soll die Grafikkarte mittelfristig mit in den Loop? In meinen Augen macht es mehr Sinn, die 2080er mit in einen größeren Loop zu nehmen und möglichst direkt eine Wakü-Grafikkarte zu nehmen im Vergleich zu den anderen. Dann brauchts mehr Radiatorfläche... und die meisten AiOs fliegen wegen fehlender Erweiterbarkeit raus.



Die Gainward Phantom kann man meines wissens nicht als Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte umbauen. Korrigiert mich gerne, sollte ich falsch liegen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



koqrex schrieb:


> Die Gainward Phantom kann man meines wissens nicht als Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte umbauen. Korrigiert mich gerne, sollte ich falsch liegen.


Von Alphacool habe ich da was gefunden: Alphacool Eisblock GPX-N Plexi light fuer die Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 (Super) | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Du kannst auch hier mal nachfragen: Bykski GPU Kühler online kaufen | eZModding

EDIT: Habe auch gesehen das sie dort ein komplett Set für Intel für nur 200 Euro haben.
Aber wie gut das alles ist kann ich nicht sagen.
CPU-Set Intel


----------



## koqrex (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Die Grafikkarte hatte ich ja gebraucht gekauft und von dem Computerbastler hatte ich die Info, dass es bei der Gainward Phantom nicht ginge. Hab dem blind glauben geschenkt, da der Kollege meines erachtens schon ahnung hatte. Wassergekuehlter High End PC Neuwertig in Koeln - Nippes | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Aus dem Systemstammt die grafikkarte.

Ich schaue mir das Set mal an.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Laut Alphacool soll aber der Kühler passen, da deine Grafikkarte mit gelistet wird.
Ansonsten mal ALC anschreiben, die können dir genauer Auskunft dazu geben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Sets haben durchaus ihre Vorteile gegenüber den AIOs, man muss aber anderen Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit nehmen. Dann ist man schon bei 185€, dazu noch Versand. Für das Geld kann man sich schon was zusammenstellen, was (optisch) eher zusagt.



Bei einer Anfrage "Ich hatte bisher immer eine Luftkühlung und würde gerne mal eine Wakü ausprobieren" ist es meiner Erfahrung nach wenig erfolgsversprechend, eine 250€ Zusammenstellung vorzuschlagen, die auch nur das Nötigste abdeckt:

Warenkorb | Caseking

Ich habe im Sommer 2018 im Quatscher für geschlossene Wasserkühlungen auch günstige 140€ Vorschläge gemacht und im Laufe der Zeit aktualisiert, um Alternativen zu AiO Waküs aufzuzeigen:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-183.html#post9416752

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-183.html#post9837484

Ich kann in der 250€ Zusammenstellung die Laing DDC und den AC Glas AGB natürlich auch durch die DCP450 ersetzen und lande damit bei 200€. Nur bin ich inzwischen auch der Meinung, dass ich gleichzeitig dem Wakü Einsteiger auch den Austausch der Dichtung nahelegen muss.

IR Dichtungstechnik - O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 EPDM 70 +/- 5 Shore A schwarz/black

Seit die DCP450 zum Jahreswechsel 2014/15 im Luxx ausgiebig durchgenudelt wurde, ...

Magicool DCP450: kleine Pumpe mit AGB

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ine-pumpe-mit-agb-1057466-2.html#post23170534

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ine-pumpe-mit-agb-1057466-3.html#post23183007

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ine-pumpe-mit-agb-1057466-3.html#post23183160

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ine-pumpe-mit-agb-1057466-3.html#post23183641

... gibt es bis heute, selbst in der aktuellen dritten Version V3, immer wieder Fälle von Lecks zwischen Röhre und der Basis: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ne-pumpe-mit-agb-1057466-44.html#post27080869

Einem Neuling also zu empfehlen, das Siegel zwischen Röhre und der Basis zu brechen, um die Röhre abzuschrauben und den Dichtungsring auszutauschen führt dann auch eher zu "Dann hole ich mir halt eine Corsair xyz mit 360/280mm Radiator für 150€, ist mir alles zu kompliziert".
Das kann für mich als Custom Wakü-Liebhaber bei Beratungen aber auch nicht der Anspruch sein.

Von daher werde ich weiterhin je nach Budget solche Sets wegen dem guten P/L-Verhältnis ansprechen, wobei das 360er mein Favorit ist:

https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisst...mplettset-11468-a1798638.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisst...mplettset-11345-a1788462.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisst...mplettset-11343-a1788490.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Wenn jemand partout nicht bereits ist, wenigstens 7€ für 2m Mayhems Ultra Clear draufzulegen, dann soll er den beiliegenden Alphacool Pure Schlauch eben mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Glykol für 40-50 Cent/Liter einsetzen, um den Austritt von Weichmachern möglichst gering zu halten.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Wegen der Dichtung habe ich auch immer ein schlechtes Gefühl dabei.
Besser finde ich natürlich solche eine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## koqrex (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Nochmals danke für eure Ratschläge. Ich denke ich werde bei einem der Komplettsets von Alphacool bleiben. 

Alphacool Eissturm Blizzard Copper 45 3x120mm Komplettset ab €' '201,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm Komplettset ab €' '170,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Beim ersten Angebot ist ein Eisfach als Ausgleichsbehälter was in einem Laufwerksschacht im Gehäuse eingebaut wird mit dabei. Davon würde ich abraten, da eine Pumpe immer eine Vibration erzeugt und so ein AGB mit Pumpe nicht entkoppelt werden kann. Das zweite Angebot ist besser, das kannst einfach mit Schaumstoff darunter entkoppeln. 

Gibt dazu auch ein Shoggy Sandwich zu kaufen.
ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 schwarz ab €'*'4,96 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## koqrex (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

alles klar. danke


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ich zeck mich hier auch mal mit rein.. Gestern angesprochen, fängt heute die Silent Loop an die Hufe hochzureissen.. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich mit einem solchen System nicht auch besser hinkomme, aber befürchte ich habe da gar nicht genug Platz im Tower.. :/ Habe mir jetzt das Set von Alphacool rausgesucht: 

Alphacool Eissturm Blizzard Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset - Externe Wasserkühlungen

Ich frage mich nur, ob ich das alles in meinen Tower reinbekomme, wo man die Pumpe & den Behälter hinbaut usw..?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Pumpe und Agb brauchen 2 Laufwerksschächte, das wird bei dir also nichts, den Radiator würde man allerdings noch oben rein bekommen  nach Augenmaß. Allerdings musst du bei dem Set ohnehin Schlauch und Flüssigkeit wechseln, da gab es schon genug Problemfälle, wo eins von beidem oder beides verbaut war und es ohne nicht mehr zu Problemen kam, dazu ist ein Laufwerksschacht-Agb ohnehin eine Entkopplungskatastrophe und vibriert so schön mit dem Gehäuse mit, die VPP755 hatte auch genug Probleme, um als Schrottpumpe zu gelten. Also entweder ein anderes Set nehmen (bei EZModding gibt es ganz gute Sets) oder komplett selbst etwas zusammenstellen.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ich hab grade schon geschaut, der Radiator ist 4,5cm dick, den Platz habe ich da nicht.. Beim Be Quiet Gehäuse passt die Be Quiet Kühlung unters Dach, aber bei anderen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher... oh man, das nervt doch alles..  Wie gesagt, ich bin nich so der fachkundige Schrauber und fürchte den Kram dann nicht mehr zusammenzubekommen..


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Die Sets kommen ohnehin nicht vormontiert, die würdest du sowieso selbst zusammenbauen müssen. Wenn du nichts zusammenbauen willst, kauf dir die nächste Aio für ein paar Jahre.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Das Ding selber zusammenbauen geht schon, aber dafür müsste ich meinen kompletten Tower zerpflücken, das nervt dann schon etwas... Ich such mir grade nen Wolf, da findet man n Set was halbwegs passt, passt dann der Radiator nicht mehr rein, oder aber ich müsste aufs Laufwerk verzichten und den ganzen Cage da ausbauen.. oh man das ist zum verrückt werden... ich bin ja fast soweit dass ich mir nen pc laden suche und den das machen lasse.. :/


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie gut dieses Set ist aber zumindest wäre hier der Radiator nur 30mm dick und ist sogar mit 200 Euro sehr günstig.
CPU-Set Intel


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Ein kleiner Agb sollte vielleicht vor die Grafikkarten passen, das könnte man mal ausmessen. Zwischen Netzteil und Festplattenhalterungen ist auch noch Platz, messen hilft.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie gut dieses Set ist aber zumindest wäre hier der Radiator nur 30mm dick und ist sogar mit 200 Euro sehr günstig.
> CPU-Set Intel



Hab ich schon gesehen bzw. ins Auge gefasst, hier schreckt aber ein wenig die Lieferzeit ab.. Habe die Woche über Urlaub und würde das gern erledigt haben. Ach verdammt, ohne viel Arbeit komm ich aus der Nummer wohl nicht raus...



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Agb sollte vielleicht vor die Grafikkarten passen, das könnte man mal ausmessen. Zwischen Netzteil und Festplattenhalterungen ist auch noch Platz, messen hilft.



Jap, haste Recht. Ich werd mir das Ding nachher mal vornehmen, vllt. kann ich auch was umbauen, das Laufwerk habe ich bisher genau 1mal benutzt.. aber ich fürchte selbst wenn ich den Cage oben rausrupfe passt da kein halbwegs vernünftiger Radiator rein..



EDIT: Würde das ggf. auch in der Front funktionieren oder müssen die Dinger zwingend immer unterm Dach hängen? In der Front hätte ich Platz für nen 45er Radiator, aufrecht. Da sind ja eh 2 Lüfter drin, das müsste dann mit einem 240er funktionieren...


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Natürlich passt das in der Front, es wird sogar recht oft gemacht. Ich dachte nur zuerst, da passt nichts mehr hin, wegen den Festplattenkäfigen.
Generell kann  man übrigens sagen, dass ein 30mm dicker Radiator nicht schlechter performt als ein dickerer, weil der Luftwiderstand geringer ist und somit mehr Luft durchkommt. Bei höheren Drehzahlen dreht sich das Blatt zu Gunsten der dickeren, diese Lüfterumdrehungen will aber niemand.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

In der Front ist es aber besser wenn die Anschlüsse oberhalb der Pumpe liegen, sonst kann es passieren das Luft in der Pumpe hängen bleibt und nicht von alleine in den Radiator kommt. Denn etwas Luft wird immer im Loop sein und das sollte nicht in der Pumpe sondern im Radiator sein.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Okay, danke erstmal.. ich denke ich vertage die Entscheidung noch etwas, bis ich mal Bock habe am Rechner rumzubasteln..  Aktuell nervt mich das ein- und Ausbauen schon... Hab das Gefühl dass mein Rechner eh viel zu voll ist, überlege grade ob man dann das optische Laufwerk rausschmeisst.. naja wird sich dann zeigen.  Danke euch nochmal fürs Input!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Bei mir habe ich in der Front auch nichts mehr drin.
SSDs bekommt man sonst eingebaut und mein Gehäuse hat dazu auf der Rückseite noch Halterungen und zwei SSDs habe ich als M.2 verbaut.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich in der Front auch nichts mehr drin.
> SSDs bekommt man sonst eingebaut und mein Gehäuse hat dazu auf der Rückseite noch Halterungen und zwei SSDs habe ich als M.2 verbaut.



Ja ich müsste mal aufräumen und n bissel was neues kaufen.. Vllt. nehme ich das als Anstoß da etwas umzubauen, ne neue SSD rein und dann mal schauen ob man nicht was anderes rauswirft. Theoretisch macht es den SSD´s ja auch nichts aus wenn sie aufeinander liegen, dann könnte ich mir auf jeden Fall nen Cage sparen. Wie das mit den M.2 Dingern funzt hab ich noch nicht geschnallt, weiß gar nicht ob ich dafür Platz hätte, is alles so voll da..


----------



## __R4MP4GE (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Doppelpost, gelöscht...


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

Muss aber zugeben das mir mein DVD-Brenner manchmal fehlt und bisher war ich zu Geizig mir einen externen zu kaufen.


----------



## __R4MP4GE (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär/Eisturm Gaming Cooper 360mm*

EDIT: Passt hier doch nicht rein, da es um geschlossene Kühlungen geht.. -.-


----------

